# DP caused from SSRI withdraw?



## myophora (Oct 17, 2006)

I took a job that was ridiculously stressful in June...went to a therapist and went on Celexa (10mgs) a couple of weeks after. Decided in August that the stress was too much (after having lost weight and sanity!). Thought the anxiety would subside after leaving the job, but it only made me look at my life and my goals and my identity with more scrutiny. I felt as if I had been living my life naively...recently I decided to go off Celexa...didn't feel like it was making any positive impact on my perspective. At the same time I started back on the pill (I felt it wise to start also regulating those damn hormones). Ever since then, my anxiety really subsided. I did really well in some interviews (where at my worst over the summer, I couldn't even fathom driving to an interview). And I feel l got back some mental clarity. All would seem normal, but DP settled in over the last 2-3 weeks. Not extreme, but definitely evident. I'll be totally stopping Celexa soon. Has anyone esle experienced DP as a result of going off an SSRI? I dearly hope DP will fade. It's like I am not really living life fully- I love not having the anxiety, but often think it might be a better alternative...thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sure that's possible, hell, at this point i think any little thing could cause DP. I was on celexa 10mg for 3 years up until about a week ago, when i'd tried to stop it before i had awful brain zaps so i wuld have to take it again. However, i just got prescribed cymbalta and that covers the withrdawel effects of celexa cause they are a similar med, so i was able to stop it cold turkey, that deff feels good. I personally have had anxiety my whole life and would much rather go back to my old form of anxiety, because this DP is an awful way to live, i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy


----------



## myophora (Oct 17, 2006)

and here they are...

aggression, anxiety, balance issues , blurred vision , brain zaps, concentration impairment, constipation, crying spells, depersonalization, diarrhea, dizziness. electric shock sensations, fatigue, flatulence, flu-like symptoms, hallucinations, hostility, highly emotional, indigestion, irritability, impaired speech, insomnia, jumpy nerves, lack of coordination, lethargy, migraine headaches / increased headaches, nausea, nervousness, over-reacting to situations, paranoia, repetitive thoughts or songs, sensory & sleep disturbances, severe internal restlessness (akathasia), stomach cramps, tremors, tinnitus (ear ringing or buzzing), tingling sensations, troubling thoughts, visual hallucinations / illusions, vivid dreams, speech visual changes, worsened depression

looks like DP is on there.....so happy about that


----------

